# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Si mund t'i rrisim flokët me produkte natyrale ?

## DEA27

a keni ndonje recete apo cila vitamine stimulone rritjen e flokut dhe ku mund ta gjejme? floku im spo rritet fare kohet e fundit dhe sdi ca te beje qe ti rrise, ju lutem jepni sugjerimet tuaja!

----------


## Daja-GONI

> a keni ndonje recete apo cila vitamine stimulone rritjen e flokut dhe ku mund ta gjejme? floku im spo rritet fare kohet e fundit dhe sdi ca te beje qe ti rrise, ju lutem jepni sugjerimet tuaja!


Harroje!Nuk ka shprese.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Di qe melatonina ose placebo ndikojne pozitivisht ne rritjen e flokeve, por kjo ne rastet kur ekzistojne probleme me renien pse jo edhe masive te flokeve. Ti thua qe s'me rriten fare. Per te rene te bien? 
Ndoshta je duke kaluar nje situate stresi dhe kjo ndikon ne menyre hormonale.

*
•	Capris 
•	Maxilene 
•	Cimi 
•	Zink* 
Keto me larte jane disa perberes ne medikamente dhe produkte kozmetike qe stimulojne qarkullimin e gjakut dhe keshtu direkt edhe ne rritjen e flokeve; kjo sipas prodhuesve te ketyre produkteve. Por duhet theksuar se industria kozmetike sot i pelqen te reklamoje kesoj gjerash. Ndaj duhet te shohesh seriozitetin e prodhuesit, psh nqs ka studime ne lidhje me efektivitetin e produktit qe reklamohet, nqs menyra e veprimit eshte shpjeguar ne menyre transparente dhe te kuptueshme. 

Nje tjeter eshte: *Minoxidil* Ne fakt ka qene nje perberje kunder presionit te larte te gjakut, por nga studimet ka rezultuar se stimulon edhe rritjen e flokeve, vec ne rastet kur vihet re ama nje renie e tij. E perdor si Pumpspray(se di si quhet ne shqip lol). Rezultatin e pare e sheh pas 4 muajsh kurse te plote pas nje viti.
Ketu ku jam une merret pa rezepte ne farmaci nen emrin e medikamentit Regaine®.

Theksoj se zakonisht perdoren ne rastin e renies se flokeve.

Uroj qe te vihet re kjo tema qe ke hapur ti nga nje anetarja Xhenneta-Morina e cila eshte duke mbaruar mjekesi ne nje kohe rekord dhe kam besimin se do te te thote dicka te vlefshme.

----------


## [Perla]

> *Uroj qe te vihet re kjo tema qe ke hapur ti nga nje anetarja Xhenneta-Morina e cila eshte duke mbaruar mjekesi ne nje kohe rekord dhe kam besimin se do te te thote dicka te vlefshme.*


Poooooooooooooo uroj dhe une te njejten. Xhennete na ndihmo me keshillat e tua si mjeke.

----------


## Izadora

Vitamina H (biotin) ndihmon ne rritjen e flokut.

Floku rritet 1 deri ne 1,5 cm ne muaje (varet nga geni)

Ne farmaci duhet te kete tableta qe permbajne Vitaminen H
ndihmon dhe per rritjen e thonjve.

Rruga me e shendetshme eshte nje ushqimi i pasur me vitamina.

Veza, drithrat,domatja,spinaqi, peshku

----------


## xfiles

Kujdesu per ndonje bime, ka efekt psikologjik(jo placebo), dhe floku jot do te jete me i shendetshem dhe do rritet me shpejt. Fakti qe ti sheh bimen te rritet e shendetshme ben dhe flokun tend te jete i tille. Nuk te kushton gje ta provosh.

Ne te kundert ka nje mjekim popullor shume efikas.
Nuk e di a ka ferma aty ku je ti, shko, merr ca bajga lope mundesisht, por edhe te kafsheve te tjera barngrenese, lyeje flokun bollshem, lidhe me shami, dhe prit efektet.

----------


## saura

> Di qe melatonina ose placebo ndikojne pozitivisht ne rritjen e flokeve, por kjo ne rastet kur ekzistojne probleme me renien pse jo edhe masive te flokeve. Ti thua qe s'me rriten fare. Per te rene te bien? 
> Ndoshta je duke kaluar nje situate stresi dhe kjo ndikon ne menyre hormonale.
> 
> *
> 	Capris 
> 	Maxilene 
> 	Cimi 
> 	Zink* 
> Keto me larte jane disa perberes ne medikamente dhe produkte kozmetike qe stimulojne qarkullimin e gjakut dhe keshtu direkt edhe ne rritjen e flokeve; kjo sipas prodhuesve te ketyre produkteve. Por duhet theksuar se industria kozmetike sot i pelqen te reklamoje kesoj gjerash. Ndaj duhet te shohesh seriozitetin e prodhuesit, psh nqs ka studime ne lidhje me efektivitetin e produktit qe reklamohet, nqs menyra e veprimit eshte shpjeguar ne menyre transparente dhe te kuptueshme. 
> ...


Po dhe une them se po e shef temen ,plus  dhe nga eksperienca personale ,gogja te gjate gjate e kishte leshin hahahaha

----------

